# Sparling



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder if anyone could help me with a particular vessel? I have several photographs of the schooner Sparling on my website, at various beaches, discharging lime and coal, so I presume she was a regular visitor to the Llyn Peninsula, north Wales. November last year a man sent me a photo of her wrecked on a beach near Liverpool (Blundellsands), I think about 1911. He told me that the photo was hanging on a wall in his local sailing club. Just before Christmas last, my computer crashed, and I have lost all my old e-mails, so the little but valuable information about her that I had has gone. I wonder if you would be able to help me? As I’m trying to write a little story about her. Many thanks, regards Tony.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

schooner sparling
built frodsham bridge cheshire 1815
L.62ft beam 15ft depth. 7ft
standing bowsprit 
carvel built
sorry thats all , dom


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Not much more I can add. The info below from the Roots web Forum.

Sparling 

Built originally as a sloop , with a single deck , 85 tons
First owners : Ellison & Co., Liverpool.

She doesn't appear in Lloyds Register after 1840

The following website has this on her though

SPARLING 1815-1881 Eames, Aled; Ventures in Sail B


http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/ships%20alpha/S.html

I presume it is a book that gives her a mention.

Rgds


----------



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks to you both, at least now I have something to go on. I know someone that has the book, Ventures in Sail, so hopefuly I can put something together, Regards Tony (Thumb)


----------



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

*Sparling latest news*

Things are coming along well on the Sparling front!!!

From the book “Ventures in Sail” by Aled Eames;
Appendix B;
Sailing vessels managed by Gwynedd owners in Mercantile Navy list, 1881.

Official No; 8688.
Name and port of Registry; Sparling, Chester.
Rig; Schooner.
When and Where Built; 1815, Frodsham.
Registered Tonnage; 52.
Managing Owner Address; David Pugh, Menai Street, Port Dinorwic, Caernarvonshire. 
This vessel was 62ft from stem to stern, with a beam of 15ft and
a depth of 7ft. She had a standing bow-sprit, a round stern, was
carvel built with no galleries or head.

Sparling wrecked 22/2/1910 - River Mersey, Crosby Sand. The River Alt enters the sea between Crosby and Formby to the north of Liverpool.
A 52-ton (net) wooden schooner carrying coal from Garston to Beaumaris. 
Foundered about 1200 metres north of the North Outer Mile Mark. Both crewmen were picked up from their own boat by the S.S. Allison and landed at Alfred Dock that evening. The wreck was sold to J. Hughes of Crosby for £5 on 5/3/1910, and was broken up by him and removed. (She was 95 years old, that's some age!!!)


Many thanks for all your help, Regards Tony (Thumb)


----------



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

*Census 1881*

I found the Sparling at Liverpool in the 1881 census at this website;
http://www.angelfire.com/de/BobSanders/81Intro.html 
And I've put a page together on my website, I hope you like it;
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/hanes_llongau_llyn/sparling/sparling.htm 
All the best, Tony (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

An excellent piece on Sparling. It goes with an excellent website that I never tire searching through. Well done!

Thanks for the mention, although I didn't do anything to deserve it. If anybody deserves a mention it is you for the effort put in on such a wonderful site. It is a great reference for all of us with an interest in the sea and one of the best I've seen.

Rgds


----------



## jane fuhrmann (Mar 10, 2021)

Just a little more history on the Sparling, which was owned by my great Grandfather David Pugh. This is a cutting from the Carnarvon and Denigh Herald and South Wales Independant.


----------



## jane fuhrmann (Mar 10, 2021)

jane fuhrmann said:


> Just a little more history on the Sparling, which was owned by my great Grandfather David Pugh. This is a cutting from the Carnarvon and Denigh Herald and South Wales Independant.
> View attachment 686080


Apologies - That event was June 1893. David died a few days later.


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

RIP David, may your gods walk beside you. Check date above please?


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)




----------

